
Problems with Email APIs (especially SendGrid) - igammarays
https://medium.com/@absolutelydo/problems-with-email-apis-especially-sendgrid-244d3311e4ba
======
igammarays
Hey HN, author here. This is more than just a random collection of
deliverability tips. I propose a new abstraction which I think can start to
solve the pervasive reliability problems with all the email APIs I've used.
We've been working on this for months, learned a lot in the process. Please do
reach out if you're interested in our private beta. Thanks!

